# Lily Ann Doll and Clothes Knitted AmigurumI



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

My first design released for 2014. Doll "Lily Ann", her Panties, Dress, Cropped Top, Pants in three lengths, Skirt and Sweater, a Laurel Lane design. This adorable, huggable Doll stands 16" and sits 10" . I used three different weights of yarn in order to give dimension and texture to particular areas of the design.

Pattern: $5.00

http://www.etsy.com/listing/173477656/lily-ann-doll-and-clothes-amigurumi?ref=shop_home_active
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lily-ann-doll-and-clothes-amigurumi


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't have any little girls in my life to make things like this for but your designs are darling.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

She's adorable! Love all her wardrobe.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you, it is my excuse for still playing with dolls at my advanced age


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

How sweet is Lily Ann and her adorable wardrobe?! Just too cute!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I love her. She is adorable and I am getting that pattern because I know some little girls that would just love her to bits! My only wish is that you had done her before Christmas, but I think I would have been too rushed to make her anyway. Now, I can have time to play with her! She is so cute and I love your designs. All, so easy and nice to make. Are you going to make more dolls? I love playing with dolls too and am not ashamed to admit it. I have a collection that I have made Christening dresses for all of them. They sleep on the guestroom bed and one is my last doll in 1958! Could just hug you for this one. It is also a definite winner!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I love her. She is adorable and I am getting that pattern because I know some little girls that would just love her to bits! My only wish is that you had done her before Christmas, but I think I would have been too rushed to make her anyway. Now, I can have time to play with her! She is so cute and I love your designs. All, so easy and nice to make. Are you going to make more dolls? I love playing with dolls too and am not ashamed to admit it. I have a collection that I have made Christening dresses for all of them. They sleep on the guestroom bed and one is my last doll in 1958! Could just hug you for this one. It is also a definite winner!


I didn't want to rush her, that's why she wasn't released earlier. 2014 is going to be my year for "Dolls"..... She is just in time for Valentine's Day 
Thank you for the sweet comments.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful,she is so sweet and such a gorgeous wardrobe of clothes.You are so talented.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, she's adorable! Love her hair and all the outfits you made for her!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

As usual, your designs are wonderful. Your Lily Ann is precious....congratulations on another work of art. Will be purchasing her for sure.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

She's so lovely and so much in her wardrobe - you've done a grand job!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my!!!! I LOVE her! Is there no end to your creativity?


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh thank you everyone!!! You all inspire and encourage me so much. I really appreciate your kind comments.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Grammax8 said:


> As usual, your designs are wonderful. Your Lily Ann is precious....congratulations on another work of art. Will be purchasing her for sure.


Okay....purchase made, down loaded, and printed. Now to add to the growing list of to-do projects.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes! This is going on my list for after christmas. She is adorable


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

She's adorable! Don't have any little girls in my life just now, but I'm hoping!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

She looks like so much fun to make I love your last picture "the end"!! Cute!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you going to make a boy doll to go with Lilly Ann?


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

She is cute! I love the photography. ;0)


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> Are you going to make a boy doll to go with Lilly Ann?


He is on my needles now  How did you know?


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> She is cute! I love the photography. ;0)


Thank you, she wants to show you her new panties, then she's off to find that brother of hers.  I'm having too much fun with this


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh I love her!!! I want to make her for me... 
On my way yo get pattern.... Great way to start 2014 , this promises to be a fun year....


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Oh I love her ,looks like she'll be one of my projects in 2014.I can't wait to see more !


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

Kathie said:


> I don't have any little girls in my life to make things like this for but your designs are darling.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Izzibear (Nov 6, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> Thank you, it is my excuse for still playing with dolls at my advanced age


Ha! I might grow old but I'm never growing up :-D


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Izzibear said:


> Ha! I might grow old but I'm never growing up :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> Oh my!!!! I LOVE her! Is there no end to your creativity?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Isn't that the truth!! She is a "DOLL" and I love the cute outfits. In the new year I need to give dolls a try, she is too lovely not to want!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great design. Adorable doll.


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

Beautiful work xx


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Fantastic, great for the little ones and the big ones too. Love, love her sweet little wardrobe.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Laurel she is just too sweet.

Love all her wardrobe too.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my how cute


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Couldn't sleep for thinking about this little doll, so I am now the proud owner of this Lily Ann pattern. I had been thinking of two little girls being raised by their grandma would do with these dolls! They are neighbors, and Gramma is on a fixed income, so I want to make both of them a Lily Ann doll for their very own. 
This pattern should be easy from just glancing through it, and fast because the yarns used are great and will provide depth to the lovely little doll and I just love the clothes that go with her!!! Now, if I just didn't have so many things on needles already!!! I think everyone would enjoy making this little girl! LaurelArts is so creative and her patterns have proven to be so easy and quick to make.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> My first design released for 2014. Doll "Lily Ann", her Panties, Dress, Cropped Top, Pants in three lengths, Skirt and Sweater, a Laurel Lane design. This adorable, huggable Doll stands 16" and sits 10" . I used three different weights of yarn in order to give dimension and texture to particular areas of the design.
> 
> Pattern: $5.00
> 
> ...


I love this my friendxx


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

She is just darling - love her!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Laurelarts,

You always amaze me with your talents. Your designs are beautiful, creative and so much fun.

This is beyond words!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my, you are all so sweet. Thank you. I am enjoying the dolls so much, they are fun and do tend to bring out the inner child in me.


----------



## GrammaJeep (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh I wish my GD Lily was still young. Now into horses not dolls. May have to make it anyway


----------



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

Love it


----------

